
Carbon Nanotubes Will Rewire Your Brain, Make You Smarter - bd
http://io9.com/5115890/carbon-nanotubes-will-rewire-your-brain-make-you-smarter
======
bd
Here is the original article:

[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nnano....](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nnano.2008.374.html)

